# Bug récurrent : "Vous n'êtes pas connecté à Internet"



## frmars (3 Août 2008)

Bjr,

*Info et question :*

&#8226; Régulièrement, pour une raison bien mystérieuse, mon Mac (voir en signature), tout beau et très performant me dis _"vous n'êtes pas connecté à Internet"._

&#8226; Pourtant, la freebox ronronne, le téléphone dégroupé marche. Et je bricolais sur Internet le quart d'heure d'avant. Le réseau n'est pas en cause.

&#8226; Le rédemarrage ne produit AUCUN effet.

*Les solutions (frustrantes) que j'ai trouvées :*

1°) Parfois, il SUFFIT que je débranche/rebranche le cable ethernet, et ça repart.
2°) Parfois, c'est plus tordu, il m'est arrivé de récreer une config dans "réseau" et c'est reparti.
3°) Dernièrement, aucune solution ne marchait. J'ai demandé à Onyx de faire un nettoyage de  système complet. Et après redémarrage, la connection était là.
4°) Et à l'instant; il a fallu que je passe un coup d'Onyx sur le système. Que je redémarre. Toujours rien. Alors j'ai débranché-rebranché la prise ethernet. Et c'est reparti.

Cela m'agace considérablement et je ne vois aucun facteur déclenchant.

Voila pour les infos.
*
QUESTION :*
QQun a t'il les mêmes problèmes, un diagnostic, une solution ?

Merci


----------



## BS0D (3 Août 2008)

Il semble que les mac pros aient ce problème... si tu cherches le forum j'ai lu un topic sur le même problème hier (pas foutu de le retrouver pour te filer le lien par contre!)

*EDIT*: ça doit être là 

Jette un oeil sur le forum Mac Pro et Xserve, tu devrais y trouver ta vie :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai régulièrement le même message d'erreur, et l'accès à Internet est interrompu. Dans le même temps, mon modem-routeur ADSL fonctionne et n'indique pas de problème déconnexion.

Pour que la connexion revienne, j'ai trouvé deux solutions:
- l'attente : la connexion revient toute seule après quelques temps,
- la visualisation d'un page du site web de mon fournisseur d'accès : la connexion revient immédiatement ... étonnant, non ?

En fait, au moins dans mon cas, ce n'est pas le Mac qui est (directement) responsable du problème, mais c'est clairement le réseau de mon fournisseur d'accès (sinon je n'aurais pas cette différence de traitement entre son site et n'importe quel autre site de la toile).

J'avais envisagé de me plaindre, mais mon contrat d'abonnement indique clairement que l'accès à Internet n'est pas garanti à 100%. Il est d'une part stipulé que certains services ou sites web peuvent ne pas être accessibles (provisoirement ou définitivement), et qu'il doit être considéré comme normal que la ligne ne fonctionne que 97% du temps par période d'un mois (soit un cumul de 21 heures d'interruptions mensuelles) ou que le débit descendant moyen chute de moitié pendant plus d'une minute.

Je sais par ailleurs que quelques services (protocoles) sont déjà filtrés (quelques-uns sont coupés et d'autres fortement ralentis).


Pour moi il ne fait plus de doute que c'est bien le réseau de mon FAI qui est en cause.

Mais dans ton cas, la piste levée par BS0D peut aussi être envisagée.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

coucou
autre possibilité
les fichiers de configuration de connexion corrompus

 si si ca arrive, ca m'est arrivé
j'ai mis un moment avant de piiger
-je creais des nouvelles configurations, je rebootais , j'onyxais , je refaisais branchement et reboot freebox

or c'était un fichier ( ou plusieurs)

ne pas oublier par exemple qu'une nouvelle configuration reseau est ecrite sur le même fichier que celle d'avant, juste en dessous

la gestion globale de tout ca est à la racine
DD/bibliotheque /Preferences/SystemConfiguration/'

et en particulier
preferences.plist qui tu peux le voir avec textedit ou autre contient les reglages reseaux


----------



## BS0D (3 Août 2008)

Arf... c'est bon à savoir, ce genre de problème peut se produire sur d'autre modèles que le Mac Pro donc?


----------



## frmars (3 Août 2008)

Au fait sur Onyx, pour les personnes rencontrant le même problème, je fais ceci : 
D'habitude, avec éventuellement un débranchage-rebranchage du cable Ethernet en sus, le problème est "réglé" (si l'on veut&#8230; et jusqu'à la prochaine fois).


----------



## chacha95 (3 Août 2008)

Je possède le même problème que toi, frmars. Mon câble ethernet n'est pas reconnu par mon Mac Pro alors qu'il est bien reconnu sur mon macbookpro. Généralement, après plusieurs débranchage-rebranchage, la connexion remarchait. Mais à présent, plus du tout. 

J'ai tenté de passer un coup d'Onyx mais rien ne change. A présent, j'ai lancer un Apple Hardware Test histoire de voir si le problème est matériel ou non.


----------



## frmars (3 Août 2008)

Simple description de ce que j'observe chez moi :

Quand j'ai passé Onyx sur le système, redémarré etc mais que toujours pas de connection, là je débranche-rebranche la cable. Et là j'entends l'ordi qui calcule Il a reconnu la prise et mouline quelques secondes. Dans ce cas, je sais que c'est bon.


----------



## frmars (3 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ... fichiers de configuration de connexion corrompus
> 
> la gestion globale de tout ca est à la racine
> DD/bibliotheque /Preferences/SystemConfiguration/'
> ...



Comment utiliser cette info ? Que faudrait-il vérifier ? Changer ? Modifier ?


----------



## nosss17 (3 Août 2008)

J'ai presque le même problème sauf que je suis connecté en Wifi en des fois quand je relance le mac qui se met en veille, je n'ai plus de connection.
Ilfaut soit que je désactive Airport pendant 1 min, puis que je le relance, soit que je redémarre

Pour info : j'ai un Imac sous Léopard et connection en Wifi avec une Livebox


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

ben c'sest sous entendu

tu peux par exemple déplacer cette plist là sur le bureau
redemarrer
et refaire tes reglages sur fichier neuf

il peut y avoir d'autres causes mais c'est une des pistes possibles


----------



## chacha95 (3 Août 2008)

J'ai supprimer le fichier "preferences.plist" et tenter une nouvelle configuration. Ca ne marche toujours pas :-(


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

nosss17 a dit:


> J'ai presque le même problème sauf que je suis connecté en Wifi en des fois quand je relance le mac qui se met en veille, je n'ai plus de connection.
> Ilfaut soit que je désactive Airport pendant 1 min, puis que je le relance, soit que je redémarre
> 
> Pour info : j'ai un Imac sous Léopard et connection en Wifi avec une Livebox


ca, c'est à voir dans les sujets wifi airport ou orange-livebox



> J'ai supprimer le fichier "preferences.plist" et tenter une nouvelle configuration. Ca ne marche toujours pas :-(


donc c'est ailleurs
fin de cette piste là


----------



## frmars (3 Août 2008)

*Je viens d'avoir une grosse session* de _"vous n'êtes pas connecté à Internet"_. 

Une heure pour faire le tour de la question, et sans résultat avec 10.000 bidouillages_ (Onyx, changement de disque de démarrage, changement de config réseau, changement de prise ethernet, changement de cable&#8230_

En désespoir de cause_ [et alors que ma Freebox indiquait l'heure, et que je pouvais téléphoner]_, j'ai finalement débranché-rebranché la boite.

Et la connection est revenue.

*J'ignore les effets* que peuvent avoir toutes les bidouilles sur la Freebox. Mais le modem fait partie des élements du circuit à "vérifier". Et plein de questions à la clé :
&#8226; Le mac influence t'il la Freebox d'une façon ou d'un autre ?
&#8226; La perte de connection peut-elles venir en amont, du réseau, alors que rien d'apparent ne s'est produit ?
&#8226; Le MAc perdrait-il alors "le fil" ? Et rien n'y ferait tant que la freebox n'est pas ré-initialisée.

Autant d'hypothèses dans le vague et sans réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

concernant free
il y a eu un nouveau firmware special V5 récent ( 30 juillet)
(faut faire le hardreboot de la freebox)
aucun détail sur les modifs


----------



## chacha95 (3 Août 2008)

C'est bon mon problème est ré-so-lu 

J'ai trouvé d'où venait l'erreur : le câble ethernet ne doit pas être "tombant" mais "montant" pour qu'il y ait toujours une tension entre la tête du câble et la carte ethernet du mac pro.

Le connecteur ethernet du macbookpro étant au plus bas, le problème ne pouvait pas se produire vu que le câble était toujours soutenu par une surface. 

Donc soutenez vos câble ethernet (par un câble DVI par exemple) pour que la tête du câble soit toujours sous pression avec le connecteur. (câble montant)
Si ça peut aider quelqu'un...


----------



## frmars (3 Août 2008)

*1°) Je verse au dossier le moyen simple de savoir si la prise ethernet est bien repérée par la bécane, dans les préférences réseau. Il est clairement indiqué si la prise est "branchée"* (connecté)




2°) Dans mes longues opérations précédentes, ma fenêtre réseau indiquait _(alors que je ne pouvais pas me connecter mais que la Freebox était opérationnelle en apparence)_ :
*"Ethernet est actif. Bla bla une IP locale et n'est peut-être pas en mesure de connecter.*

Maintenant qu'Internet remarche, l'état indique :


----------



## frmars (3 Août 2008)

chacha95 a dit:


> le câble ethernet ne doit pas être "tombant" mais "montant" pour qu'il y ait toujours une tension entre la tête du câble et la carte ethernet du mac pro.
> Donc soutenez vos câble ethernet (par un câble DVI par exemple) pour que la tête du câble soit toujours sous pression avec le connecteur. (câble montant)



Heu ca me dépasse un peu. Plus clairement ?


----------



## chacha95 (3 Août 2008)

frmars a dit:


> Heu ca me dépasse un peu. Plus clairement ?


Tient regarde...


----------



## nosss17 (3 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca, c'est à voir dans les sujets wifi airport ou orange-livebox
> 
> donc c'est ailleurs
> fin de cette piste là



Merci


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

chacha95 a dit:


> C'est bon mon problème est ré-so-lu
> 
> J'ai trouvé d'où venait l'erreur : le câble ethernet ne doit pas être "tombant" mais "montant" pour qu'il y ait toujours une tension entre la tête du câble et la carte ethernet du mac pro.
> 
> ...



Que ton bricolage perso résolve ca pour toi tant mieux

 vu ce qui est indiqué je dirai que la vraie raison n'est pas " tombant-montant"
mais plus globalement autre chose
qualité du contact  prise ethernet et tête de cable

Et là ca peut etre
-la qualité du cable
-l'état des contacts ( cable ou prise)
-qualité de montage prise du mac
-"jeu" plus ou moins grand  dans l'espace prise


----------



## chacha95 (3 Août 2008)

Il faut savoir que la tête d'un câble ethernet est très fragile. A moins que son câble soit totalement neuf, il est un peu normal que la tête s'use à force et donc adhère moins au connecteur.

Dans mon cas, j'ai remarquer que même mon macbookpro perdait la connexion lorsque le câble était "tombant" et il fallait qu'il soit droit au minimum pour que le contact puisse s'établir.

Dans la mesure où la connexion de frmars marche de temps en temps, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'une carte réseau défectueuse mais d'un hasard de positionnement de branchement. 
Après je peux me tromper. Peut-être que la raison est autre.


----------



## tatawin1234 (16 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème identique avec MAC 10.5.4 et safari 3.1.2 et un processeur Power PC G5.

Le problème survient seulement quand je me connecte avec Safari.  Si je me connecte sur internet sans Safari (par exemple Mail).  La connexion demeure la même.

J'ai essayé le truc du câble (mettre une tension) et cela a réparé immédiatement la connexion. Mais je l'ai perdu quelques instants après.  Auparavant, on déconnectait et re-connectait quelques fois le câble dans l'ordinateur, et cela fonctionnait.

Je trouve cela bizarre que cela viennent d'une connexion de câble.  Soit les contacts de cuivre sont oxydés, soit il y a un mauvais contact intempestif. Je vais faire un test plus longtemps pour voir.

Ce que je trouve de bizarre, est que le problème se règle souvent tout seul.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayer d'effacer le disque dur et de repartir à zéro ?


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Août 2008)

tatawin1234 a dit:


> Ce que je trouve de bizarre, est que le problème se règle souvent tout seul.


Et si le problème venait d'ailleurs, et notamment du réseau du FAI ?

Comme je l'indiquais plus haut, lorsque ne n'arrive pas à me connecter (message "... n'est pas connecté à Internet"), la connexion au site web de mon FAI _(qui aboutit toujours, elle !)_ débloque la situation de manière immédiate et systématique. Je peux continuer à surfer normalement dans la seconde qui suit.

As-tu testé ça ?


----------



## frmars (17 Août 2008)

Devant l'accumulation de problème, j'ai acheté un cable ethernet neuf.
Je n'ai plus de soucis depuis 10 jours.

Il y a qqchose dans les macs récents (Leopard ? Connectique ? ) qui ne sait pas gérer les "micro-coupures" ( je ne sais même pas si ça existe, je ne fais que de l'interprétation "au jugé") et qui nécessite soit de relancer la freebox, de bidouiller le cable etc

Mon expérience récente me fait dire que tout venait du cable, qui était pourtant en bon état. Sur les configs actuelles, il doit être mieux que "en bon état", car le Mac perd les pédales.

Saleté de Mac ! (n'ayant jamais eu de PC, j'ai le droit. Si).


----------



## kwygon (17 Août 2008)

Bon j'ai le même problème que vous sur mon macpro... coupure puis reprise de la connexion ;
Les problèmes sont apparus à partir du changement de box...

- on me l'a remplacé... rien n'a changé
- pourtant câble correctement connecté
- pas de problème détecté par les préférences systèmes réseau
- pas de problème de ligne (les techniciens sont passés et on vérifié prise et signal..tout est nikel)

quand je passe le câble sur mon powerbook (tiger) ...tout va nikel...

et pourtant la connexion va et vient sans cesse... très énervant ? 

Je ne vois plus du tout ce que je peux faire...
Help


----------



## kwygon (18 Août 2008)

Même après un reformatage.... le problème persiste...des idées... Carte réseau cassée ? pourtant les préférences systèmes réseaux ne signalent rien... sauf quand le web est déconnecté la puce passe au rouge... puis au vert pour quelques minutes...puis au rouge...

help !


----------



## frmars (18 Août 2008)

Tu ne parles jamais de ta connexion internet, uniquement de ton mac.
Quand j'étais dans la panade, parfois bidouiller le mac ne servait à rien.

Même si la freebox  ou autre (je ne sais pas chez qui tu es abonné) semble opérationnelle, il faut au minimum la débrancher et la rebrancher pour faire le test et vérifier ensuite dans les préférences réseau qu'il affiche bien ceci :
http://forums.macg.co/4769902-post17.html


----------



## kwygon (18 Août 2008)

J'avais déjà vérifié cela aussi...j'ai bien ethernet actif avec adress ip...
 Le mac ne signale rien... et la box non plus... les témoins sont bons (bbox belgacom belgique)

Ce qui semble étrange dans le diagnosti réseau... c'est que les témoins Ethernet intégré, réglages réeau et FAI sont au vert... et quand ma connexion internet part... le temoin "internet" reste orange le temps de la coupure...puis après quelques minutes repasse au vert...et la connexion repart... c'est assez énervant et étrange


----------



## kwygon (21 Août 2008)

Pas de réponse ! C'est pas grave j'ai trouvé et je partage :

En fait; le problème ne vient ni des mac ... ni de la ligne... mais des BBox belgacom...j'ai en eu deux... et elles ont posé problèmes toutes les deux (malchance ??? je sais pas) mais quand j'ai remis mon ancien modem speedtouch...tout roule à merveille !
Alors merci belgacom(belgique) car pour le moment je n'ai pas de solution pour avoir italk et l'adsl en même temps...

Je vous tiens au courant de la suite


----------

